# Did someone bomb me?



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I recieved a package of cigars in the mail with no note inside. Did someone bomb me and forget to leave the note?


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> I recieved a package of cigars in the mail with no note inside. Did someone bomb me and forget to leave the note?


What is the return address?


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

It came from CI Fulfillment. Is that Cigars International's shipping division?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

You know you've got a problem when you can't keep track of stuff you ordered. 

Check and see if you have an email with a tracking number to match it to.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r That site is bad news..... :hn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

wut was it?


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

CI usually includes an invoice...might be someone trying to be cute.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gonna agree here....if you bought it then there should be a packing slip/invoice somewhere... other wise it's a Gorrilla trying to be funny.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> You know you've got a problem when you can't keep track of stuff you ordered.
> 
> Check and see if you have an email with a tracking number to match it to.





Rock Star said:


> wut was it?


LOL, I think I would remember ordering this! It included one box of each:

Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto
CAO Maduro L'anniversaire Toro
Don Tomas Corojo
CAO Italia
and 2 boxes of the Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> LOL, I think I would remember ordering this! It included one box of each:
> 
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto
> CAO Maduro L'anniversaire Toro
> ...


You got bombed with a box of each? WTF...Why don't I ever forget I ordered stuff like that. :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, if YOU didn't order it, then you have been OWNED!:ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> LOL, I think I would remember ordering this! It included one box of each:
> 
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto
> CAO Maduro L'anniversaire Toro
> ...


shoot, i forgot i ordered those and had em sent to your address... since it was may slip up, i'll pay for the shipping to have those forwarded to me

stearns


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Yowzers! I wonder if it was a shipping error.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

easyt said:


> Yowzers! I wonder if it was a shipping error.


If it was a shipping error, they wouldn't try and make me pay for them would they? That's a lot of cash!


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe you was drunk one night, and you've just completely pwned yourself with a crazy bomb.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

One does have tendencies to go nuts on CBid while drunk. :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good back and check your closed bids on C-bid and your account on CI


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Contact them and ask


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> If it was a shipping error, they wouldn't try and make me pay for them would they? That's a lot of cash!


Absolutely would not make you pay for any of it. In fact, they'll probably send you a shipping label so you can return it at no cost. And if they know what's best for them, they'll send you a little something to say "thanks for being honest."


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> One does have tendencies to go nuts on CBid while drunk. :r


Guilty.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL. I want to see pictures of this!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Contact them and ask


:tpd: Karma is a fickle thing. I've never been disappointed with doing the right thing. Worst case - it's a mistake and they pay to send it back. Best case - it's a gift or mistake that they let you keep. In both cases, you have a clean conscience. I value my self-respect more than any cigar.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> I recieved a package of cigars in the mail with no note inside. Did someone bomb me and forget to leave the note?


Didn't happen to share your address lately, have you?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

easyt said:


> Absolutely would not make you pay for any of it. In fact, they'll probably send you a shipping label so you can return it at no cost. And if they know what's best for them, they'll send you a little something to say "thanks for being honest."


another thing you could do if you feel comfortable is mention the our cigars for troops program is always looking for donations, its worth a try

stearns


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder if in the recent past someone sent you a gift from CI and had them ship it directly. After this they more recently tried to make an order for themselves and did not notice that the Ship To address was still your address. This could explain the situation due to a software problem on CI's end and lack of attention on the purchaser's end.


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> LOL, I think I would remember ordering this! It included one box of each:
> 
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto
> CAO Maduro L'anniversaire Toro
> ...


Oh that must of been my order please send it to me immediately :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> :tpd: Karma is a fickle thing. I've never been disappointed with doing the right thing. Worst case - it's a mistake and they pay to send it back. Best case - it's a gift or mistake that they let you keep. In both cases, you have a clean conscience. I value my self-respect more than any cigar.


:tpd: Very well stated.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

wow that is a huge anonymous/mistake bomb!

Do whatever you can to first clear your conscience....then if the boxes still happen to be in your possession then enjoy them!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

tchariya said:


> wow that is a huge anonymous/mistake bomb!
> 
> Do whatever you can to first clear your conscience....then if the boxes still happen to be in your possession then enjoy them!


Gonna have to agree here...I've always been a huge believer in Karma...


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> If it was a shipping error, they wouldn't try and make me pay for them would they? That's a lot of cash!


Did you sign for the package? Was it left at your doorstep? Then I would say, "what cigars"?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

chenvt said:


> Did you sign for the package? Was it left at your doorstep? Then I would say, "what cigars"?


 That would be stealing. And quite lame. Oh, and thanks for the insight. 

If they made a shipping mistake don't make another and keep them. If you didn't order them, you should send them back if nobody steps up and says they sent them to you. :2

taltos actually has the best explaination I could think, or not think of. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the time CI sent me 20 boxes of Backwoods that I didn't order!!!

If you are having a moral dilemma read this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148315


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> Contact them and ask


So I contacted the company that sent the box and they said they had no record of a transaction with my name on it...



Dinosaur Jr said:


> LOL. I want to see pictures of this!


Which sucks because I've been drooling over this box for the last two days :dr and I've got no idea where they came from. And I definately couldn't light up the stogies that weren't mine...



vstrommark said:


> :tpd: Karma is a fickle thing. I've never been disappointed with doing the right thing. Worst case - it's a mistake and they pay to send it back. Best case - it's a gift or mistake that they let you keep. In both cases, you have a clean conscience. I value my self-respect more than any cigar.


Because you are absolutely right, its a universal principle described in the Bible using a farming analogy called "you reap what you sow." (Sorry for the Sunday School lesson, but hey, I'm in seminary!)

After all of the mystery, I finally got an email from the company that I actually _did_ order something from last week. Unfortunately, they made a shipping mistake and will be sending me the UPS shipping label to send the beautiful cigars back to their home.

And so I will be like Job:

At this, Job got up and tore his robe and shaved his head. Then he fell to the ground in worship and said: 
"Naked I came from my mother's womb, 
and naked I will depart. 
The LORD gave and the LORD has taken away;
Blessed be the name of the LORD." Job 1 vs 20-21


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

It prob sucks to have to give back such good smokes but in do time of being around this forum you'll get more than enough from the Jungle..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Theophilus said:


> And so I will be like Job:


Mad props to you, bro! :tu


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Hooray for honest people!!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Glad you did the right thing :tu


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

good job man.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

you make the jungle proud.:tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Good to hear that the company that sent them got in touch. 

This isn't the kind of thing one wants haunting them, no matter how nice the cigars may have been.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Well done, bro! What a weird thing to happen... 

Hope you are doing well in seminary... you certainly passed this test! :tu

:ss*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Well done. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You are doing the right thing!!!:tu

FYI - I'm sure it was easier sending back the Backwoods!!!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

"And so I will be like Job:"

Great answer Theo. You actions have spoken louder than any words written here. You have to live first with yourself before living with the rest of the world. I bet you will sleep like a baby tonight!!:tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

No surprise that you're doing the right thing. Now let's see if CI knows how to say "thank you" to one of its stand-up customers.


----------

